# PayPal IPN ?



## mxbuz (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm sorry if this has been covered, I didn't see anything reguarding IPN in the searched post. I'm signing up for Hosting and they are asking if I want to use PayPal IPN. What do you all think of that service? It looks as though it could be a pain from other reading I've been doing. 
Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I use pp/ipn I think its great, I don't use all of its functions but most all.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

mxbuz said:


> I'm sorry if this has been covered, I didn't see anything reguarding IPN in the searched post. I'm signing up for Hosting and they are asking if I want to use PayPal IPN. What do you all think of that service? It looks as though it could be a pain from other reading I've been doing.
> Thanks for your thoughts!


The PayPal IPN service makes it easy for you to integrate your shopping cart with your PayPal payment processor.

Not sure why the web host would be involved in that, but if you are planning on having a shopping cart with PayPal, using the IPN is a good idea.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

You might be thinking about PP's Payments Pro, which is like a merchant account (but is not) and costs $ 30 per month.

IPN just means they will redirect the buyer back to your site or another page you it to send them to. Some carts use this to verify payment before finalizing the order.

It's not a big deal, just sends your buyer where you want at the end of the transaction.
.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

peteVA said:


> You might be thinking about PP's Payments Pro, which is like a merchant account (but is not) and costs $ 30 per month.
> 
> IPN just means they will redirect the buyer back to your site or another page you it to send them to. Some carts use this to verify payment before finalizing the order.
> 
> ...


It does a little more than that:

Customize your website's response to customer purchases in real-time
Track customers via IPN "pass through" variables
Deliver access keys for software downloads and other digital goods
Automate your fulfillment operations
Track affiliate sales and commissions
Store transaction information in your own database
I am thinking his host may offer the database storage?


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

It seems we are dealing with a newbie, so I was following the KISS principle. 
.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

peteVA said:


> It seems we are dealing with a newbie, so I was following the KISS principle.
> .


I hear ya. I am curious now to see how his hosting integrates with ipn. I use paypal and want to see what i am missing.


----------



## mxbuz (Apr 28, 2007)

You are correct, a newbie. I was doing a lot of research before I sign up for hosting, installing CubeCart and learning how to use FTP software. I wanted to have answers for all the sign up forms ahead of time. The form about the IPN or not might have been with the install of CubeCart. I am still thankfull for your thoughts.

Here is another newbie Question!
When I download CubeCart, What is the process as to where to keep files? Install on computer first (save a copy) then send a copy to server via FTP program? Any step by step would be appreciated.

Thank You!
Buz


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> When I download CubeCart, What is the process as to where to keep files? Install on computer first (save a copy) then send a copy to server via FTP program? Any step by step would be appreciated.


You can find a step by step install process (with videos) on the cubecart support site: CubeCart™ eCommerce modified - Free online shopping cart software.

There is also install instructions in the zip file that comes with cubecart


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Even easier if your host has Fantastico is use the installer available there. Does it all for you - free.

Fantastico used to be a build or so behind the most recent, but they now have the latest build of version 3.
.


----------



## mxbuz (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks Guys, I did look though those tutorials (I'll look again)and they are a help. I didn't see much about FTP. I thought I would use Fantastico but, I want to start with version 4 and not have the pain of upgrading later.
CubeCart says download, I'm asking where? They say unzip, I'm not sure how? Uploading to public_html folder, I think I have that figured out. Do I save a copy on my computer to make changes or move files back and forth? 
I'm sure I'm making this a lot harder than it really is. I've just got to do it.
Thanks for the start!
Buz


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> CubeCart says download, I'm asking where?


Download the product from the cubecart website:



> hey say unzip, I'm not sure how?


Depends on your computer. On windows XP you can click on a .zip file to see the contents and click a menu that says "extract from file".



> Do I save a copy on my computer to make changes or move files back and forth?


Yes. Save a copy on your computer. Edit those files. Then upload those files to your web host.



> I didn't see much about FTP


Here's a tutorial on how to use FTP software: Getting Started with FTP


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

You download to your PC's hard drive. Set up a CubeCart folder.

If you have a computer built in the last 5 or 6 years, you should have an unzip program on it. Put the zip file in the folder then right-click. If the option Extract appears, just click that. And go with the default folder (the one you are in).

Then using FTP upload the required files to your server and follow the instructions.

You will make any CC changes on your PC and upload them. Not items, prices, etc. But any changes to the site itself, moving the home page boxes around, changing the header, etc. You will edit on your PC and then upload to the server.

You should have a good text editor for this. If just a now and again thing you can get by with Notepad, NOT Word. Assuming a Windows PC. You can also find some free text editors online and download one. There are many and like cars, everyone has a favorite. I use EditPlus, but it's $ 30. You can use it forever without paying, but be nice.

You can find all sorts of help on the CC forums - One for support of the products - CubeCart Forums? And one for mods/hacks and custom designs and such - CubeCartForums.org (Powered by Invision Power Board)?

Good luck!
.


----------

